# swaddling and co-sleeping



## mama.nesta (Oct 1, 2010)

My four month old is so active in her sleep that I still swaddle her to sleep. We are currently using the arm's reach co-sleeper but I pull her in close to me to nurse. If she wants to nurse again later I put her in between my husband and I...I am a bit nervous that when we both fall back to sleep and she is in the middle, swaddled there is some danger because she can't move herself or arms if she rolls onto her belly. Also, any ideas about how to 'wean' her of being swaddled?? Thanks


----------



## LittleBirdy (Apr 28, 2008)

I am dealing with this, too. My son is a super light sleeper and very particular about things, so I am quite sure if he rolled over or something, we'd hear about it in about 1.5 seconds.

As for weaning, some people do 1 arm out for a little while, then both arms. DS is 5.5 months and still needs to be swaddled fully so I'm really no help there!


----------

